# Splitting 722 HDMI



## tulsarick (Jan 1, 2010)

Have a 722 just installed. I provided my installer a 50' run of HDMI cable & a nonpowered HDMI splitter to mirror my 1080P Mitsubishi to my 40" Westinghouse 1080i. When he plugged in the splitter both pictures went to hell. Individually was fine. Forgive my ignorance but I`m a newbie to this. Basically I`m trying to avoid the extra monthly fee for 2 HD setups. Watching the same channel in 2 rooms is not a problem for me. Why can`t/won`t Dish provide a 2 tuner HD? Advice on a splitter? Thanks.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Like you I have no need for an independently fed 2nd TV. So everything is simply fed through the TV1 component video/optical audio (our main TV) and HDMI (office TV) and S-Video/RCA audio (SD family room TV) all seeing the same picture without using any splitters or switching equipment.


----------



## tulsarick (Jan 1, 2010)

So I can get 1080P on both TVs by using 1 HDMI output & 1 RCA output?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

1 5-RCA Component output, yes.


----------



## eudoxia (Apr 8, 2008)

You could also use an HDMI DA. We have a similar issue and want to run 1080p to a new LED TV we purchased for our kitchen. This splitter is reasonable cost.

Not sure if its worth it to run a 30' - 40' HDMI or go with something like this. Cat 6 is cheap to run.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

eudoxia said:


> You could also use an HDMI DA. We have a similar issue and want to run 1080p to a new LED TV we purchased for our kitchen. This splitter is reasonable cost.
> 
> Not sure if its worth it to run a 30' - 40' HDMI or go with something like this. Cat 6 is cheap to run.


Thanks for that link. My Monoprice HDMI splitter arrived DOA yesterday. They're going to replace it and it is about $5 less but if #2 is DOA I'll try this one.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

tulsarick said:


> So I can get 1080P on both TVs by using 1 HDMI output & 1 RCA output?


You can only get 1080p via HDMI, as all DirecTV and Dish sat receivers are limited to 1080i via component cables. But there is very little 1080p content available, and it's nearly all PPV movies and most of those require an Internet connection and download time.

Your real problem is that you have a cheap, non-powered HDMI splitter. That's a complete no-go, as those only work with VERY short cable runs to IDENTICAL TVs, identical down to the firmware version.

A decent splitter from Monoprice.com would likely solve your issue.


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

BattleZone said:


> You can only get 1080p via HDMI, as all DirecTV and Dish sat receivers are limited to 1080i via component cables. But there is very little 1080p content available, and it's nearly all PPV movies and most of those require an Internet connection and download time.
> 
> Your real problem is that you have a cheap, non-powered HDMI splitter. That's a complete no-go, as those only work with VERY short cable runs to IDENTICAL TVs, identical down to the firmware version.
> 
> A decent splitter from Monoprice.com would likely solve your issue.


I am interested in this as well, could you recommend a reliable product from Monoprice?


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

BattleZone said:


> You can only get 1080p via HDMI, That is the official wordas all DirecTV and Dish sat receivers are limited to 1080i via component cables. But there is very little 1080p content available, and it's nearly all PPV movies and most of those require an Internet connection and download time.
> 
> Your real problem is that you have a cheap, non-powered HDMI splitter. That's a complete no-go, as those only work with VERY short cable runs to IDENTICAL TVs, identical down to the firmware version.
> 
> A decent splitter from Monoprice.com would likely solve your issue.


I have my primary Tv fed by HDMI and my other three TVs fed by component and when watching a 1080p program on the 722 all the TVs fed by component are also getting a 1080*p* signal.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

1080p over component is usually 'undocumented' because they're not supposed to be sending it over an analog (read: unencrypted) source.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

n0qcu said:


> I have my primary Tv fed by HDMI and my other three TVs fed by component and when watching a 1080p program on the 722 all the TVs fed by component are also getting a 1080*p* signal.


Any chance to catch/post TV screenshot with input info while it connected by component cable and your 722 sending 1080p ?


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

P Smith said:


> Any chance to catch/post TV screenshot with input info while it connected by component cable and your 722 sending 1080p ?


sure as soon as I find something I want to watch thats in 1080p.

OK P Smith here are the snapshots, the text is hard to read in the second one but you should be able to see that it is 1920 X 1080p 24Hz


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

bnewt said:


> I am interested in this as well, could you recommend a reliable product from Monoprice?


I have the cheapest powered HDMI splitter from Monoprice, $34, PN HSP-102M which works great.
I have a 25 foot HDMI cable from my VIP722 over to my computer area connected to the input and two shorter HDMI cables from the output, one to each computer monitor.
My primary TV is connected via component but when I upgrade my TV to one with HDMI inputs, I will use a second HDMI splitter behind the TV to connect it via one output from the splitter and send the other output to my computer area. I expect it will work fine.


----------



## digital223 (Dec 19, 2002)

bnewt said:


> I am interested in this as well, could you recommend a reliable product from Monoprice?


I have the powered Monoprice splitter/switch 4x2. It has 4 HDMI in and 2 HDMI out ports.
The unit is in the living room, where my 722 and plasma tv are located. 6' HDMI cable to both tv and 722.
The 2nd tv is in the kitchen connected to the splitter/switch via a 75' cable run. All HDMI cables are from Monoprice.
Both tv's have excellant PQ.
BTW the unit comes with a credit card sized R/C., which is I/R.
Only con is, I can not use the 722 r/c to power the splitter/switch on/off when in the kitchen.
If anyone has this unit and has been successful to power the splitter/switch with a 722 IR/UHF 6.3 or 6.4 Pro............please advise 
Thanks


----------



## digital223 (Dec 19, 2002)

BTW someone in this thread ssuggested to connect the tv nearest the Dish receiver with component connections and the other tv with HDMI. That's a good suggestion.
However I tried that prior to purchasing the splitter/switch. 5 cables really made a mess with cable management for me. But the main reason I purchased the s/s, was imho no contest re PQ component vs. HDMI.
Component connections are analog. I do see quite a difference in PQ.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

digital223 said:


> BTW someone in this thread ssuggested to connect the tv nearest the Dish receiver with component connections and the other tv with HDMI. That's a good suggestion.
> However I tried that prior to purchasing the splitter/switch. 5 cables really made a mess with cable management for me. But the main reason I purchased the s/s, was imho no contest re PQ component vs. HDMI.
> Component connections are analog. I do see quite a difference in PQ.


That surprises me as I don't really see any difference HDMI vs component to my Samsung 64in DLPTV.
However, like you experienced, I have a virtual cable nightmare. I have two Dish DVR HD receivers and a Cable HD box on a shelf above the TV and my AV receiver and DVD player in a separate opening in the wall below the TV. My DLP TV has limited inputs, one DVI and a few component, no HDMI so I have a HDMI to DVI cable for the one Dish receiver. Also I have a Monoprice component switch 4X1 and a switch for Cat5 to connect my Dish receivers to the internet.
I'm hoping that when I get a new LCD TV that I can vastly simplify my cable mess. It is such a mess that I can't remember how everything is interconnected. Luckily, my Harmony remote remembers.


----------



## beagan (Jun 10, 2008)

I just finished hooking up a 2nd HDTV to my 722, as I didn't want to pay a monthly fee for a 2nd box. I first tried the HDMI-to-Cat6 converter wall plates, running a pair of 75' Cat6 cables with a 1x2 powered HDMI splitter at the source end to help boost the signal over that length...but it didn't work at all. It worked fine for 20' Cat6 cables, but nothing for the distance I really needed. Researched further and found that many use HDMI for those distances too...I had no idea HDMI would work over 25'. Picked up a 75' HDMI cable from pimfg.com for $55 and it works great. Ran the cable under the house and up the wall in the bedroom and all is hidden. Made a real clean look in the bedroom too with slick looking wall plates for power, HDMI, coax (existing SD run) and phone line (since it was there already). Probably should have run a Cat5 cable anyways in case I want to stream back there...but that would still require another device. I totally recommend going the HDMI route...skip the Cat5/6 runs...too many cables anyways.

Now using component for living room w/ toslink. I notice absolutely no difference in picture quality either from the 722, as I wouldn't expect it to. I wouldn't account for it being the types of HDTV's I have either since they are pretty much the same: Sony KDL-52XBR4 in living room and Sony KDL-40XBR4 in bedroom.

One problem which was kinda my fault...I had no idea AV cables could be made to travel one-way only. I initially did my test run with cable just laying down the hallway and it worked great. I must have got lucky and had the proper ends in the right place. When I went under the house I unknowingly switched them. After an hour under the house I came up to find that it didn't work...are you kidding me!! Looking more closely at the HDMI cable end, there's small embossed lettering stating 'Output' on the end that should have been input. Doh! Ended up pulling the cable out and reversing it the next day. After much cursing, all is good now.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

beagan said:


> Looking more closely at the HDMI cable end, there's small embossed lettering stating 'Output' on the end that should have been input. Doh! Ended up pulling the cable out and reversing it the next day. After much cursing, all is good now.


Wow. A check valve for electrons. Ain't that something. This ol knuckledragger would probably never have figured that out. Electric can openers are still magic to me :lol:

By the way. My second Monoprice HDMI splitter works. Sometimes. I'm going back to component for the TV in the room with the 622 and HDMI through the wall. And it's already working so I don't have to worry about check valves :lol:


----------

